# B&R Programm auslesen



## ssound1de (4 Oktober 2010)

Hi,

wir haben bei uns in der Firma ne ziemlich alte kleine B&R Steuerung (bin jetzt Zuhause, kann also nicht aus dem FF sagen, welche).
Das ganze Ding wurde 1992 aufgestellt.
Der Hersteller hat das Prog nicht mehr.
Es existiert auch keine CD oder Disk, und das einzige Listing wurde (please don't *ROFL*) von ner Maus zerfressen.

Ich müsste also nur 1x das Prog auslesen. Deswegen 'Automation Studio' kaufen ist Quatsch.
Kann man die CPU mit ner anderen Software auslesen?

Danke im Voraus.
Gruß


----------



## b0zzen (4 Oktober 2010)

Tag.

Mit der AS-Demo kannst du auch mit der CPU kommunizieren.
Allerdings bekommst du so nur Binaries runter ..


----------



## uncle_tom (4 Oktober 2010)

Was hast du denn überhaupt für einen Steuerungstyp ?

1992 ist ja doch schon etwas her - da kam die 2000er (blaue) Serie gerade auf den Markt. Es kann also gut sein, dass du noch die alte "schwarze" Serie evtl. eine Compact hast.

Die alte schwarze Serie kann man nicht mit dem Automation Studio programmieren - da brauchst du das alte Prosys (DOS-Programm) und einen Schnittstellenadapter. Such mal nach "Prosys" hier im Forum, da findest du weitere Infos.

Weiterhin gab es vor Automation Studio für die blaue Serie auch ein DOS-Programm "PG2000". Die alten bzw. ersten blauen CPU´s werden meiner Meinung nach vom AS nicht unterstützt bzw. fehlen sie im Hardwarekatalog.


----------



## ssound1de (5 Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hab jetzt gerade mal nachgeschaut ...

Es sieht schwer nach Compact Steuerung aus.
Es handelt sich um eine schwarze Minicontrol.
Verbaut ist von links nach rechts ...
- Netzteil
- 12 DA
- CPU mit EEProm 32 (PG-Anschluss 9-pol. Sub-D)
- 16 DE
- 16 DE
- 16 DE
- Leer
- 12 DA

Mit welcher Software komm ich da ran?


----------



## Keryx (5 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
laut folgendem Beitrag müsste es mit der Software ProSys gehen.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=32134

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Uli06 (5 Oktober 2010)

Eindeutig PorSys

DOS Rechner notwendig wobei hierfür der konventionelle Arbeitsspeicher freigeräumt werden muss.
Schnittstellenadapter von B&R notwendig und mit etwas Basiswissen mit ProSys funktioniert das Auslesen.


----------



## ssound1de (6 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

Bzgl. ProSys ...
Liegt der Code nach den Auslesen als Quellcode oder als Maschinencode vor?

Bzgl. Schnittstellenadapter ...
Ist das ein spezielles Kabel, oder geht da ein ganz normales serielles Kabel?


----------



## Uli06 (6 Oktober 2010)

Der Code liegt als Quellcode ohne Kommentare vor.
Falls Tabellen verwendet wurden, so liegen die in HEX - Zahlen vor.

Bei der Schnittstelle handelt es sich um einen B&R Centronics Adapter mit der B&R Nummer "BRKAOL5-1" welcher an der LTP1 Schnittstelle angeschlossen wird und einem 9-poligen 1-1 Kabel mit zwei Buchsen.


----------



## bits'bytes (6 Oktober 2010)

Uli06 schrieb:


> ....
> Schnittstellenadapter von B&R notwendig ...



Hi, weil das öfters auftaucht und ich mir einfach nicht mehr ganz sicher bin. Konnte man beim ProSys wirklich nicht ONL COM1 eingeben ? Nur ONL LPT1 ?

Danke für die Info
bg
bb


----------



## Uli06 (6 Oktober 2010)

Doch, ONL COM1 kann man eingeben. Nur findet die Software die Schnittstelle nicht.
B&R hatte früher einmal eine Karte, die man in einen PC einbauen konnte (ging auch in den alten Toshiba Laptop). Mit diesem Befehl kann man dann die COM Schnittstelle dieser Karte anwählen.


----------



## ssound1de (6 Oktober 2010)

Uli06 schrieb:


> Doch, ONL COM1 kann man eingeben. Nur findet die Software die Schnittstelle nicht.
> B&R hatte früher einmal eine Karte, die man in einen PC einbauen konnte (ging auch in den alten Toshiba Laptop). Mit diesem Befehl kann man dann die COM Schnittstelle dieser Karte anwählen.


 
Könnte es sein, dass der Zugriff auf den COM-Port nur unter Windows nicht geht, weil er vielleicht zu tief in die Sys-Resourcen eingreift?
Eine echte DOS-Partition könnte da ja evtl. was bringen. ???


----------



## Uli06 (6 Oktober 2010)

ssound1de schrieb:


> Könnte es sein, dass der Zugriff auf den COM-Port nur unter Windows nicht geht, weil er vielleicht zu tief in die Sys-Resourcen eingreift?
> Eine echte DOS-Partition könnte da ja evtl. was bringen. ???


Früher lief bei mir ProSys unter DOS, ausschließlich mit der B&R Karte (deren Bezeichnung ich nicht mehr kenne) konnte ich COM1 verwenden.
Heute läuft ProSys unter Win98, mit neueren Windows Versionen habe ich auch mit LPT1 keine Verbindung zustande bekommen.
Selbst B&R in Österreich bestätigt, dass ProSys mit Win2000 - XP oder neuer zwar aufgerufen werden kann, aber dass dann keine Kommunikation funktioniert.


----------

